# I want to know what S&S Logging



## fubar2 (Jun 3, 2009)

Does in the off season. Whatever it is it's got to be entertaining and should be televised. Are they just sitting in jail or on vacation in exotic places?


----------



## motoroilmccall (Jun 3, 2009)

What off-season? Those rivers don't usually completely freeze over, they move to fast.


----------



## alderman (Jun 3, 2009)

I've lived out here in logging country my entire life and until that stupid show came on I never heard of a logging "season". I guess I just wasn't paying attention.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jun 4, 2009)

alderman said:


> I've lived out here in logging country my entire life and until that stupid show came on I never heard of a logging "season". I guess I just wasn't paying attention.



:agree2:


----------



## turnkey4099 (Jun 4, 2009)

Anyone hear about the outcome of their citation for stealing/illegal logging of the river?

Harry K


----------



## Rookie1 (Jun 4, 2009)

The way I seen it they put the dozer up on logs cause the level of the river comes up in the winter. They dont pull logs out of the water because of that. Maybe I missed something.


----------



## slowp (Jun 4, 2009)

They're probably discussing their defense with their lawyer. Like how to talk nice in court. 

Meanwhile, they live in the exotic location of Cle Elum. It has a nice bakery.
But I haven't been there for a long time and they may be cranky because of all the Seattleites that "discovered" Cle Elum and moved there. Maybe that's why Jimmy has fits?opcorn:


----------



## fubar2 (Jun 4, 2009)

Rookie1 said:


> The way I seen it they put the dozer up on logs cause the level of the river comes up in the winter. They dont pull logs out of the water because of that. Maybe I missed something.



That was how I understood it also.
I was hoping to hear they were on an around the world barge cruise or something.


----------



## rmihalek (Jun 4, 2009)

The old man does daily e-bay searches to find an engine cover for his outboard.


----------



## Humptulips (Jun 5, 2009)

motoroilmccall said:


> What off-season? Those rivers don't usually completely freeze over, they move to fast.



Ha Ha, that's a funny one. The Hoquiam river which is where S&S was doing there work or whatever you call it is as about a slack water show as you can imagine. It really has very little water in it and on a very low tide you would have a tough time floating more then a canoe. On high tides it gets into the swamp grass where they were taking the logs out and is soft as soup. Most likely if you left a cat there it would be stuck before long.
The Hoquiam isn't much of a stream but it was all dredged in the early days so the tugs could get up to where the log dumps were on high tide.
As for freeze up it just doesn't happen here, to warm in the winter. We get lots of rain in the winter but not much cold weather.


----------

